
Sitting on a gold mine, doing nothing - DanielRibeiro
http://swombat.com/2011/5/19/born-again-entrepreneur
======
acangiano
It's understandable that people enjoy sharing their passions and what works
for them with the world, but pushing everyone else to do the same is wrong.

Different people want different things in life. And that's what makes the
world such an interesting place.

------
programminggeek
In general I think that something as difficult and complicated as starting a
business is a bit of a self-selecting outcome. It's like being a doctor, it
takes years of effort, you have to make some significant sacrifices, and it's
a bit of a gamble.

Most people don't have the stomach to become a doctor, lawyer, Congressman,
Supreme Court Judge, professional athlete, business owner, etc. That's
perfectly fine.

Knowing is half the battle.

